# Manual de servicio AOC



## skynetronics

Necesito de algún vinculo o bien si alguien me puede facilitar el manual de servicio para un monitor AOC Spectrum 4vn...

Hasta ahora solo he encontrado el diagrama esquemático del circuito, sin embargo requiero de mas información (Técnicas de ajuste, información de los componentes en las diferentes etapas, Tips de reparación, etc.)

Solo eso y desde ya estoy muy agradecido frente a sus respuestas, y nuevamente felicitaciones por la pagina...

Saludos desde Chile...


----------



## tiopepe123

Tan solo eso, eso es muchoo y dificil de encontrar, mejor indica el fallo y te indicaremos donde mirar.
Lo normal es que se cortocircuites el transistor de lineas un mosfet y el de la alimentacion.


----------



## skynetronics

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero la verdad es que este manual lo necesito, ya que estoy en clases de analisis de monitores en donde el monitor que se le asignó a mi grupo de trabajo es el que mencioné anteriormente. Nos estan enseñando a reconocer sus elementos basicos (PWM's Transistores Bipolares, FET, etc.) aunque no necesito el manual para detectar una falla porque el monitor funciona, sino que necesito el manual para identificar los semiconductores ubicados en los distintos sectores del circuito, ademas de ver información acerca de las frecuencias, tecnicas de ajuste, tips, etc. )

Ahora bien, la peticion la hago mas que nada para no tener que estar bajando los datasheets de cada semiconductor, aunque por lo que estoy viendo no tengo otra alternativa  (si es que fuera algo tan dificill de conseguir, claro está)

En fin si hubiese alguien que tenga el manual le agradeceré que me lo envie a este correo...

como no cumplo con las normas de la comunidad me editaron el mensaje

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

En la realidad tendras suerte de tener el esquema excepto que sea de un servicio oficial y a veces ni asi. A parte que normalmente el servicio oficial toca varias marcas.

Normalmente solo bajamos los datasheet de las piezas "raras" de la zona que presuntamente falla. Aunque  no te lo creas no se utilizan tantas piezas como parece siempre hay unos estandares y los circuitos tampoco varian tanto. Si varian ya sabes donde buscar la averia de cabeza donde vemos algun invento.


Siento no poderte ayudar.

Mira en la mula.


----------



## skynetronics

No te preocupes tiopepe123, a final de cuentas los datasheet igual nos sacan de apuros...

Gracias por tus respuestas...

Saludos desde Chile


----------



## el-rey-julien

manuales y diagramas de servicio ,dejo el link de donde descargar modelos de monitores AOC
para los que necesiten en el futuro ,hay a la fecha 09/06/2012  141 esquemas 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,84/
a modo de que los que usen el buscador encuentren sus diagramas
saludos de su majestad el rey julien,rey de todas las cosas¡¡

PD:
   tema revivido por información relevante


----------

